# Going Rates For Upstate NY



## nmpcman (Dec 27, 2010)

I have done some subcontracting in the past with my 2007 GMC Sierra 1500 with a 7' 6" Fisher Minute Mount Plow and was paid by the hour. This is my first year plowing commerical lots on my own. I charge $60/Hr for the truck and a labor rate of $30/Hr for shoveling & salt application. Are these prices in the ball park? Any comments or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm just a personal plower (my driveway and neighbors), but I used to work for a property management company and did an analysis one time as to the actual costs of a dedicated plow truck - equipment, insurance, labor, fuel, etc - and came up with, I think, roughly $220 per hour needed to just cover all of the costs. I think that I used a five year recovery rate for the cost of the equipment.

That being said, it all depends on what your own direct costs are (the truck, plow, fuel, etc) and if you could make more money doing something else. If you're covering your costs and are happy with what's left over, then you are probably charging enough.

Since you have work, my guess is that your charges are acceptable to the guy that you are subbing for. You could always test it by starting alot higher the next time someone asks you to do the work, and then see how far down you have to go to get the job.


I pay someone to plow my uncle's driveway (too far away for me to deal with); the annual contract price is $980 (Syracuse).


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

The truck rate sounds alittle low to me.


----------



## SportsmanJay (Dec 14, 2010)

seville009;1205017 said:


> I pay someone to plow my uncle's driveway (too far away for me to deal with); the annual contract price is $980 (Syracuse).


WOW! $980?? My mother in North Syracuse pays $310, 2 cars wide and almost 4 deep. The guy just plows though, no sidewalks or salt. He does come back in the spring and rakes out the lawn and fixes anything he may have dug up.

I live out in the country where houses are pretty spread out, the guy I talked to told me $550 and my driveway is pretty big. Roughly 6 wide by 4 deep.

$980 just seems crazy to me, but maybe I'm wrong. How big of a drive is your Uncles?


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

WAY LOW you were subbing for 65 per hour do you think the guy you were subbing for wasnt making any money off u.
i am not going to tell you where you should be with your rates. but with those prices here you would be busy!!


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

you are waaaaaaay low... you should be getting at least $180 an hour for the truck. and if you are happy with $30 an hour for sidewalks thats fine, but I don't get out of the truck for less than $60 an hour.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Where in upstate are you ? Generally the more snow per year you get, the lower your hourly rates will be as you can recoup some cost over more hours, also some areas of upstate the economy is horrible, some are better....none I know of are in good shape though. Our market truck are as low as $ 50 hr (probably some guys are even lower) to $ 100/hr or higher. We get 100 +/- inches though.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

SportsmanJay;1205225 said:


> WOW! $980?? My mother in North Syracuse pays $310, 2 cars wide and almost 4 deep. The guy just plows though, no sidewalks or salt. He does come back in the spring and rakes out the lawn and fixes anything he may have dug up.
> 
> I live out in the country where houses are pretty spread out, the guy I talked to told me $550 and my driveway is pretty big. Roughly 6 wide by 4 deep.
> 
> $980 just seems crazy to me, but maybe I'm wrong. How big of a drive is your Uncles?


The driveway is long, has curves, rocks along the side, and tight areas around the garage. It's a pain in the arse type driveway, with is another reason that I don't want to deal with it. The guy that plows it also does his lawn work, and the same guy did my parents' for many many years. I know that I could get it done cheaper, but the guy does a nice job, is reliable, and I trust him, so I don't mind paying a premium for that (I actually paid him a bonus when I paid his annual plowing fee).


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

The going rate depends so much on your area. I'm out in the sticks here and there are so many guys plowing around here, that the price is barely worth getting out of bed for.

I only charge by the push.


----------



## duane1982 (Dec 23, 2007)

your pricing sounds about right for my area.

I get a little more but I have a 9.5 v


----------



## BMAN1 (Nov 11, 2009)

The guys here in Rochester are advertising 169.95 including tax, unlimited for the whole season. Thats what we have to bid against in my neighborhood. I am at 17 trips already this year.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I have relatives in Webster, NY who pd $240 for unlimited trips, no shoveling. Their drive will hold 6 mid-size cars. 
I would never offer a contract so cheap. That guy is working for nothing. In fact I think he's probably losing money by now.


----------



## BMAN1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Yea that's on the east side. There is a guy here on the west side who puts out expensive color
Gloss flyers for $169.95 and he does a drawing for flat screen tvs. So including this morning if he had gone out 
As much as me he is already down to $8 a trip. With two months of the season left.


----------



## nmpcman (Dec 27, 2010)

I am in the Utica/Rome area and we have gotten about 65-70 inches of snow so far. I have also talked to a couple of contractors in the area and they say I am in the ball park for this area, which means I am not low balling and that was my concern. Right now I am covering my expenses & putting money in my pocket. Thanks everyone for your input, I appreciate the information and will keep it in mind for next season. This is a great website and have learned alot from it. Happy plowing everyone!!!!


----------

